# tabelle lückenlos zusammenschieben



## beatles (21. Mai 2004)

möchte ein grosses bild "zerschneiden" dann in eine tabelle einfügen und das bild so mittels tabelle wieder wie ein grosses aussehen lassen. der vorteil ist, man muss nicht das ganze bild auf einmal laden.

das problem ist jedoch, dass ich die tabelle nicht so hin kriege, dass ich die einzelnen bilder ohne abstand wieder zusammenfügen kann.

Anbei das bild:


----------



## Sven Mintel (21. Mai 2004)

Es dürfen sich zwischen den <img>-Tags und den umschliessenden <td>-Tags keine Leerzeichen befinden.


----------



## beatles (21. Mai 2004)

*kein leerzeichen?*

also leerzeichen im code werden ja sowieso nicht angezeigt oder meinst z.B.
<p>

hier der code:

<table width="1215" border="0" cellspacing="0" cellpadding="0">
        <tr> 
          <td height="20"><img src="navi/titel1_1.jpg" width="45" height="20"></td>
          <td><img src="navi/titel1_2.jpg" width="71" height="20"></td>
          <td><img src="navi/titel1_3.jpg" width="64" height="20"></td>
          <td><img src="navi/titel1_4.jpg" width="94" height="20"></td>
          <td><img src="navi/titel1_5.jpg" width="94" height="20"></td>
          <td><img src="navi/titel1_6.jpg" width="94" height="20"></td>
          <td><img src="navi/titel1_7.jpg" width="94" height="20"></td>
<td width="588"></td>
          <td width="588"></td>
        </tr>


----------



## Sven Mintel (22. Mai 2004)

> also leerzeichen im code werden ja sowieso nicht angezeigt


Natürlich werden sich im Code befindende Leerzeichen angezeigt(sofern sie sich in einem Textknoten befinden), es werden lediglich nicht mehrere Leerzeichen hintereinander angezeigt... diese fallen zu einem einzigen zusammen.

Was ich meinte:
*falschLeerzeichen)*

```
<td><img src="bild.gif"> </td>
```
*falschZeilenumbruch ist auch ein Leerzeichen)*

```
<td>
<img src="bild.gif">
</td>
```
*richtig:*

```
<td><img src="bild.gif"></td>
```


----------



## Xaicon (22. Mai 2004)

*Re: kein leerzeichen?*



> _Original geschrieben von beatles _
> *also leerzeichen im code werden ja sowieso nicht angezeigt oder meinst z.B.
> <p>
> 
> ...



Wenn ich alle Breiteangaben, die eine Zeile ergeben sollen zusammenrechne komme ich auf 1751px, und nicht auf 1215px wie Du es im <TABLE> angegeben hast.
Zudem gehört die Angabe height="20"´in den <TR>-Tag und nicht in ein <TD>-Tag.


----------



## Metapher (29. Mai 2004)

ich weis zwar net warum cellspacing=0 und cellpadding=0 net klappt aber du solltest lieber leere td's mit style="height: 588 px; width: bla px;" machen


----------



## kerberus (6. Juli 2004)

*gleiches Problem mit xhtml*

Leider funktioniert dieser "Trick" nicht mit xhtml (1.0).
Ich versuche nun schon ewig dieses Problem zu lösen...
Brauche dringend Hilfe. Danke im Voraus.


----------

